# Micrometer Stop



## McRuff (Apr 14, 2015)

I made this micrometer stop about 10 years ago for my South Bend 9" lathe.  I recently removed it to clean and relube it so I took some pics.
It is made from welded bar stock that was partially machined after welding. It has .050" per revolution and is marked every .001" and has 1" of travel.
If anyone is interested I think I still have drawings.


----------



## randyc (Apr 14, 2015)

That is really nice - looks like OEM stuff !

Mine is uber-crude in comparison, it's also .050/revolution but I didn't even bother to add graduations.  Stuck the two steel parts that comprise the body on the gas range for a while and dunked them in motor oil for color.

The lower knurled lock nut was an experiment - I removed one of the wheels from the knurl to make that pattern.  I sort of like it and the pressure required was considerably less than with both wheels installed.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 14, 2015)

That’s lookin good, nice job! I also have a stop on my lathe, can’t say I use it much, can probably count the times on one had in the last 30 years. The reason why is I have a Trav-A-Dial mounted to the carriage. I use/look at that thing almost every time I use the lathe. In my shop, it’s a must have on a lathe. Or some people have DRO, but I do not care for the bulkiness of it all on the lathe…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## randyc (Apr 14, 2015)

chips&more said:


> That’s lookin good, nice job! I also have a stop on my lathe, can’t say I use it much, can probably count the times on one had in the last 30 years. The reason why is I have a Trav-A-Dial mounted to the carriage. I use/look at that thing almost every time I use the lathe. In my shop, it’s a must have on a lathe. Or some people have DRO, but I do not care for the bulkiness of it all on the lathe…Good Luck, Dave.



Trav-A-Dial is a wonderful tool, wish that I had one !  The crude stop that I made has a reamed hole beside the pivot pin (it's hard to see in the above photo) that accepts the stem of a 2 inch travel indicator.  My poor man's Trav-A-Dial 

I have to say that I rarely use the carriage stop feature but the indicator is almost always mounted to it and on the lathe.  Maybe if my carriage stop was as nice as McRuff's, I'd use it more, LOL.


----------

